

Adobe Launching Free Version of Photoshop Online - twampss
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/03/27/AR2008032700230.html

======
twampss
Are there any other YC funded start-ups doing online photo editing? I only
know of Snipshot.

I can't see myself switching right now - I'm used to Snipshot's interface and
prefer it sometimes over CS3 (for the smaller jobs).

